# Releases



## BowArrow (Mar 4, 2017)

I have always used a Scott release but I hunt in thick places and can only see 10-20 yards. This makes it difficult to hook my release in panic situations. Sometimes I stand with my release hooked but this is tiring. I have considered using a thumb release that I can hook on my loop an be ready for a quick shot. What are the pros and cons of the thumb release.


----------



## GregoryB. (Mar 4, 2017)

I purchased a thumb release last season and I liked it. I too hooked it on the string and left it while in the stand. Before that I used a wrist strap style release and it got in the way when I was using my hands doing stuff in the stand.


----------



## The Fever (Mar 4, 2017)

I am shooting a Scott Backspin currently and I am practicing with hooking it and I have no issue doing so in a hurry. It does not latch and stay on the string tho. I want to try the Scott Sigma next.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Mar 5, 2017)

*Thumb Release*

What is a good thumb release in the $100 price range? I have a friend that shoots a Chocolate I believe is what he calls it but I don't know the manufacture. He has shot thumb releases for a long time and says they are the bomb. Also I have Carpel Tunnel in my wrist do any of you shooters have the same and shoot a thumb release? I just wondered how it might effect my draw using a thumb release.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm also interested in any and all replies on this. I'd like to get into thumb releases for the same reason. How it affects mechanics, what to be aware of, etc Thanks.


----------



## The Fever (Mar 6, 2017)

Bob Wallace said:


> I'm also interested in any and all replies on this. I'd like to get into thumb releases for the same reason. How it affects mechanics, what to be aware of, etc Thanks.



It greatly improves your form if you go about it correctly. I would suggest watching/listening to John Dudley's videos on using a thumb or back-tension release. That will shorten the learning curve much quicker. I love my backtension and I studied with his vids


----------



## GregoryB. (Mar 6, 2017)

I have the truFire edge, paid around $75 for it last season. I have had both wrist Surgically  repaired and shoot it without any issues.


----------



## ak314 (Mar 6, 2017)

I switched to a thumb release at the end of the season.  So far I don't see myself going back.  I started with Stan Sx2 that I picked up for $100 on AT.  I have since bought John Dudley's Nock2It and I like it even more.


----------



## Stump06 (Mar 6, 2017)

Lumpkin Hunter said:


> What is a good thumb release in the $100 price range? I have a friend that shoots a Chocolate I believe is what he calls it but I don't know the manufacture.



Probably a Chocolate addiction by Carter, its a good release. Ive shot a Scott exxus before and its good as well. Not sure how much the Carter is but the 
scott is around $200 I believe. My advice would be to save up and get a Scott or Carter, you'll be able to tell a difference in the shots you make with them and a cheaper release.


----------



## GregoryB. (Mar 6, 2017)

Before you spend big bucks on a thumb release go to a few shops and try out several different ones to see what you like best. If they really want to sell you a release they will let you try it out.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 9, 2017)

I'd suggest handling as many different brands as possible. I switched from a normal wrist strap release to a Scott Exxus. I thought I had fallen in love, until I shot a Stan SX3 4 finger. 

Keep an eye on the classified section of Archery Talk. There's a ton of used releases for sale over there.


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 22, 2017)

I read on Archery Talk about this. Someone said if you can make it to one of the larger shooting competitions like the one they had a couple of weeks ago in Lagrange that there will be every release you've ever wanted to try there. If you're thinking about dropping $200.00 on a release if wouldn't be a bad idea to to go try them all out.


----------



## Bo D (May 16, 2017)

The thumb release is probably the single best thing lve tried in 30yrs bow hunting. l will never go back. The accuracy is unbelievable. 
I use Carters Just B Cuz a little pricey but they are solid releases.


----------

